
Google Is Evil - mpweiher
https://fakenous.net/?p=742
======
shermozle
> Thoughtful people are beginning to understand that American universities
> have become secular cathedrals whose main goal, as Jonathan Haidt explains,
> is to promote social justice rather than truth.

RWNJ. Move along.

------
ohiovr
The author just want's google's power. Then surely it will good.

